# I hate my stick blender. . .



## Lotus (May 14, 2013)

So, I have a very cheap "Big Boss" stick blender. It was a piece of crap to begin with, but now it's to the point where I'm not making another batch until I get a new one. 

Today, I made a very beautiful, very expensive batch of soap. Of course, it takes a very long time to trace, while my stick blender is on it's last leg. This blender has a soft button that is VERY hard to push, and you have to keep it pushed in order for it to work. So, I'm using both of my hands, and pushing the button as hard as I can. My fingers HURT!! But, now it's even HARDER to get to work. So, it finally traced, but I'm ready for a new one.

What are your favorite stick blenders? And please, how much (approximately) did you spend?


----------



## VanessaP (May 14, 2013)

I use the $20 Hamilton Beach SB from Walmart. It has a stainless steel shaft and two speeds. Bought my first one a year ago and its still kicking. I bought a second one with Christmas $$ and I've only pulled out the bell for that so I could puree my soup the day after I bought it LOL

My next stick blender will be a DeLonghi. This one, actually: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZDNLC8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Lotus (May 14, 2013)

VanessaP said:


> I use the $20 Hamilton Beach SB from Walmart. It has a stainless steel shaft and two speeds. Bought my first one a year ago and its still kicking. I bought a second one with Christmas $$ and I've only pulled out the bell for that so I could puree my soup the day after I bought it LOL
> 
> My next stick blender will be a DeLonghi. This one, actually: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZDNLC8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



Really? It was $20 from Walmart? So was mine! Boy did I choose the wrong one!! And I love the sleek look of stainless steel. Thank you.  Does it have a switch or a button? And it is easy to push (if button)?


----------



## VanessaP (May 14, 2013)

They're buttons, they do take a little bit of pressure but they're not so easy to push that you could lay a finger on it and it would start going. The way its molded and how I grip it, I can do the buttons with either my index finger or my thumb, so I can switch up one starts to cramp up.


----------



## WallFlower (May 14, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000EGC9SG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I have the teal one here. I love it! You have to hold the "button" but it's not a hard button. And the bottom is removable for easy cleaning. I love this blender, I want to get a second one.


----------



## CaraCara (May 14, 2013)

I just bought a Kitchen Aid one for 60.00 at Walmart.  I had the 18.00 Oster one and it went crazy on me over the weekend (speed was mach 3 and wouldn't shut off!), so I tossed it and splurged. What a difference! It's quieter, easier to handle because the speed 'dial' is on the top.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 14, 2013)

I bought a Kitchen Aid one at Costco and it also came with a whip attachment...I love it and it was on sale for 20.00 when I bought a year ago and I just saw it for the same price not too long ago.


----------



## jeremmy (May 14, 2013)

This 



VanessaP said:


> I use the $20 Hamilton Beach SB from Walmart. It has a stainless steel shaft and two speeds.


----------



## Lotus (May 14, 2013)

WallFlower said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000EGC9SG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> I have the teal one here. I love it! You have to hold the "button" but it's not a hard button. And the bottom is removable for easy cleaning. I love this blender, I want to get a second one.



I like this!! A very reasonable price. That button looks perfect! My thumb already hurts as it is, from conditioning clay when I sculpt. I would rather soaping didn't make it ache as well. Thank you!! Sold!!

This is what I bought. Strange. I could've sworn I spent $20 on it. Well, for that price, I'm getting yours, WallFlower!
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Big-Boss-Stick-Blender-Red/20604783


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (May 14, 2013)

WallFlower said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000EGC9SG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> I have the teal one here. I love it! You have to hold the "button" but it's not a hard button. And the bottom is removable for easy cleaning. I love this blender, I want to get a second one.



I have this one in purple. I am going to use it for the first time tonight. YAY!


----------



## thinkativeone (May 15, 2013)

This is the one I have, it is excellent: http://www.costco.com/Cuisinart-Sma...keyword=stick+blender&langId=-1&storeId=10301 

If you have a Costco near you it really is worth it. For the return policy alone when/if you have issues.


----------



## Lotus (May 15, 2013)

thinkativeone said:


> This is the one I have, it is excellent: http://www.costco.com/Cuisinart-Sma...keyword=stick+blender&langId=-1&storeId=10301
> 
> If you have a Costco near you it really is worth it. For the return policy alone when/if you have issues.



Wow! That is pretty, thinkative! Also a good price. We have Costco (we don't have sam's club). I haven't had a membership in nearly a decade. My husband and I were just talking of getting one this weekend, though. So, not a bad idea. : )


----------

